# Veteran of need of mans best friend



## SHAWN BOREL (Sep 14, 2020)

I served many years in the U.S. Army. I am disabled, but can function ok. I am on a 4 year waiting list for a VA trained service dog. I so want a white German Sheppard like I had before. So smart, loyal, and great companion. I am on a very fixed income but if anyone out there knows anyone that might be able to help me please let me know. It helps with my P.T.S.D and being in crowds. I spoil my dogs. They are my best friends. I promise to take care of any young white shepherd with everything I am.
Nor having a companion makes my depression worse. God bless everyone. Stay safe
SHAWN BOREL, u.S.Army medically retired. Please help I need my wingman.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you considered adopting a pet dog while you're waiting for your service dog? Four years is a long time. If you own your own place, I'd start by looking at German Shepherd rescues; if you don't, I'd look for a smaller dog of a more rental-friendly breed or mix. I would only consider dogs that get along well with other dogs (as you'll eventually be adding a service dog to the mix) and dogs that will reduce tension rather than add to it (so mellow, gregarious, confident dogs). Such a dog may or may not be able to do some service dog duties, but just having a hairball friend is excellent for reducing stress and increasing prosocial activity. 

If you can say what state you're in people might have more specific recommendations.


----------



## Zub23 (Mar 19, 2018)

I just read a story in my husband's Enthusiast magazine. A HOG ( Harley Owners Group) magazine about a firefighter who is famous for a picture if him riding his Harley into ground zero on 9/11. I can't remember his name but I do know he's heading up a service dog group for veterans called - One soldier one dog one team. He wants to make sure that every veteran who needs a service dog is matched with one. He does say he doesn't subject veterans to jumping through hoops to get a dog matched to them.
I don't know if they could find a specific breed because they mainly work with shelter dogs but it might be worth a look?
Good luck, I hope you find your companion. Thank you so much for your service.


----------

